# Endoscopies-I would love



## kerrieannday (Aug 14, 2007)

I would love some feed back from fellow coders about how others bill for endoscopies.  I did not receive any response from the Gastroenterology thread.  

How would you code the following:

EGD w/ Biopsy
Colonoscopy w/ hot forcep biopsy and snare polypectomy   ?

I have been instructed many ways, the most recent answer states that you would bill both the hot biopsy 45354 with a 59 and the 45385, as well as the 43249 with a 59 showing that each one was a seperate site.  However, carriers obviously do not like this.  

Any help or recommendations appreciated very much.

Thanks


----------



## TammyM (Aug 14, 2007)

You should bill 45385 with no modifier (it has the highest RVU's).
Bill 45384 with modifier 59 as long as it was at a different section of the colon than the snare--otherwise it is bundled.
Bill 43239 for EGD w/ bx. You don't need a modifier with this since it is a different body part. 
The payment for 45384 is very small but you do get something.


----------

